# Bilbos Pipe



## 4th Age Scribe (Dec 13, 2002)

You can see it here http://www.vauen.de/eng/bilbo.htm

....and order it here http://www.annonces.de/Shop/html/indexa.htm

This is a quality pipe, not a cheapy like I've been seeing at other places. 

I plan on getting this one myself.


----------



## Halasían (Dec 26, 2002)

Cool! I wonder how it smokes! Surely after a good break-in it will be smooth.


----------

